# Need advice on trucks/equipment/yard to needed to run 1 crew Efficiently



## leeharris13 (Apr 3, 2012)

I have been in business for almost 6 years and grown every year. I run only 1 crew and have no desire to run more than 1. I currently operate two trucks. 

1st a F800 flatbed with a dovetail. It carries a Toro Dingo and a stack if Alturna Mats and tows a 14' dump trailer.
2nd an International 4700 high capacity dump with an 18" Morbark behind it.

I am running a 4 man crew while I bid most of the jobs.

I think I am set with the chipper and chip dump but not sure what to do with the other set up. It works for now but I need to have more payload for removing the logs I can't chip. Also the dingo is great for getting in smaller spaces and moving brush and can move bigger stuff but takes longer. Let me add that I live in Atlanta and work in the city with a lot of tight areas that a full size loader wouldn't fit. I also keep my equipment at a gated parking area but have no room for storing of logs.

So the questions / problems are
1. Is there a 2 truck combo where I can get everything I need to a job. I am trying to avoid 3 trucks going to each job for gas,
maintenance, etc .
2. Toro Dingo is overworked, I spend as much as it's worth every year keeping it running. Options?
3. Large Grapple would be expensive and sit on site most of day, smaller grapple would be less expensive and make more trips to
dump. (feels like a waste to have a big grapple not running all day making money)
4. Monthly dump fees are about $1000-$1200 as we can't Log anything out with dingo, a good bit of jobs though would not allow 
us to log out due to lack of access. 
5. No aerial lift. Spider lifts VERY expensive. Chip dump with lift will restrict dump capacity.
6. Full size loader with turf tires vs alturna mats? Do the tires really work?

Thanks for all your input.


----------



## Fairbanks Stump (Apr 18, 2012)

*Some ideas!?!?*

There is a fellow on here that calls himself Arborpro he has a chip dump that used to be an areal truck that he replaced it with a deck and a ramp for his mini Skidsteer and it works great! 
I am taking a chance this year and ordering a BeaverSqueezer for my mini check it out it may be just what the Dr ordered! 
As far as the dump site fees go is there a Composter near by that you could scratch a deal with Chips and stuff make great organic compost in about a years time! Further have you looked into selling to log yards or nurserys? Just a suggestion that's what I do and it works well!


----------

